# Picked up MRC 2500 Tech II Power pack at train show



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

paid $20 for it but it doesn't have any instruction sheet. Can someone explain the momentum function and the variable DC hook-up?

Thanks
Ren


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

nice score for $20. You don't really need any instructions. Turn the momentum switch on and twist the throttle and the train will move gradually until it gets to the voltage set on the dial. Turn the momentum off and it works like normal. The variable DC hookup is what you connect to the track for variable DC voltage to control the train speed. The other hookup is for constant AC voltage to run your switch's.
Hope this helps.
-Art


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

thanks, but there is a fixed DC as well. I wonder why they make the distinction between 2 DC's?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I also have a MRC and the momentum feature is fun because it imitates the stored inertia in the heavy wieght of a real train, instead of the "slot car" acceleration and braking you usually get. So you have to plan in advance like a real engineer what you intend to do so that your train will end up where you want it to be.


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, I tried it out and need to fine tune the speed. So no one uses the *FIXED DC* connection?


----------

